# XM to SIRIUS Conversion in 2006 GTI



## grantparkgti (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a device available to convert the XM Satellite Signal already being recieved in my 2006 GTI to get SIRIUS reception?
Aftermarket or OEM?
A local dealer told me I need a satellite control module for $500. Seems high priced to me. I have not found an aftermarket choice yet.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: XM to SIRIUS Conversion in 2006 GTI (grantparkgti)*

Talk to these folks, they're probably looking for XM modules to swap for Sirrius these days... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://oempl.us/


----------



## brd4fun (Sep 26, 2007)

grantparkgti,
Did you find a Sirius tuner?


----------

